
Apple could kill almost 200,000 apps with iOS 11 - aaron_p
http://mashable.com/2017/03/14/ios-11-could-kill-200000-32-bit-apps/#A8wcfc2VCqqm
======
olliej
Or they just recompile with 64bit support?

~~~
proyb2
"They" refer to Apple or Developers?

~~~
olliej
The App developers -- assuming they aren't doing anything bizarre that should
be trivial for the vast majority of applications. That said i'm unsure what
would happen if they're using now-deprecated API -- i /suspect/ that would not
effect the majority of these Apps, but I would not be surprised if some apps
required a degree of work to update/move of old APIs.

